# Mogadore Froze Over!



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Sunday November 24, 2013 - 11:15 am. 
East Side of Mogadore Reservoir (Palm & Saxe Rd) was completely covered in ice. See Pics.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

Hell Yeah !


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Why can't it stay below 32 until spring now!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Dang that looks nice


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

John is the water level back to normal?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Mogadore is almost back to normal level.. will do a reading on Monday 11/25


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

THANKS IBJ.....Thats a beautiful sight......3 more inches and you know where we can be found....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

My my my !!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

It shore duz look perty!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice! North rez half way iced over today... East rez bays iced up, Nimi bays iced up!


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

can wait to get me sum iced perch!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*Dust the Cobwebs off your SPUD BARS guys!*


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Water is still down, I pass by the causeway at Ranfield everyday, be lucky to find 3 fow this year. I counted 7 muskrat huts from this view.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

any new updates on the ice coverage?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanksgiving Day, November 28, 2013 - 11:00 am

Froze solid from St Rt 43 Eastward to Congress Lake Rd (CLR) and Palm/Saxe Rd.

West of St Rt 43: Open, but wind protected bays are icing up.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

No sense getting too excited yet. Given the current forecast, most likely a good portion if not everything so far will pretty much disappear by the end of next week.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks Scrooge....err Nixmkt!


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey, I haven't got my stuff ready yet so if I can't go then you can't either!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Get it ready nixmkt! ALL of East rez is solid this morning... North too, and most of Long. Looking at the temps later in the week, the nights are still freezing. We have a base


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*nice ice!!!!!*


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

guys, its NOVEMBER. If we can be ice fishing by Dec. 20th I for one will be ecstatic. Heres to hoping for a decent ice season for a change.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Last year at this time it was upper 50's so this base of ice we got now is a major bonus I love this cold weather here's to a long and safe ice season


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Even if the present, thin ice melts within the next couple of weeks, surface water temps have dipped so much that it wont take much to refreeze!

*We'll be drillin by Christmas for sure!*


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

time to do the ice dance. went by the backside of west branch (rt14) today and it was iced over. but had some snow on it as well. by far NOT ready. still have a few weeks yet and ill be getting the cob webs off the gear.~fm~ :bananahuge:


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Mogadore was locking up Thanksgiving Day. 
Both sides of Congress Lake Rd was froze
The Area East of St Rt 43 (Boathouse) was froze too
West of St rt 43 was mostly open, but he bay started to freeze

Here's some pics from Thanksgiving Morning:


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

nice pics! I havent been to clr in a long, long time. I can just see all those gills under the ice


----------



## 68rocks (Aug 2, 2013)

South East side of LaDue was frozen yesterday (the shallow part off 422). The North side still wet, not a brave soul on it either...looked nice.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

after this warm up it looks like the bottom is gonna fall out again.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Monday 12/2/2013 11:00am Field Report:

No ice fishiing activity at Palm/Saxe Rd or at Congress Lake Rd (CLR) when I checked this morning. The ice definitely has turned cloudy and deteriorated since yesterday morning. Lots of dark & milky areas. The ice isnt as solid as yesterday for sure.

East of St Rt 43 (Boathouse) is still locked up, but thin ice.
West of St Rt 43 is still open with bays holding skim ice.
Lansinger Rd (Boat Stake Area) is still iced up.
Sunnbrook (Dam Area) is mostly iced up too.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

LAME!! Back to: almost,almost, oww no rain!!! 50's, what why!!! 
total buzz kill


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Calm Down. It's still early. As hardwaterfan and icebucketjohn noted the forecast for next week looks good and it won't take much for whatever melts to refreeze. Look at the bright side, all the snow will be gone.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I just got my new lures, glow spring bobers, which I think will be freakin awesome today in the mail. Big hard water fan....


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I think we will be on the ice before christmas. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

If the temps stay like they look like they will after Thursday I'll be on the ice mid week next week. Hopefully pounding out some wingfoot Slabs and possibly a rouge trout or pike.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## futurestrader (Dec 10, 2005)

It's getting close and I have the vex charged and heater ready!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

any updates on mogy?. backside of west branch and berlin were locked up the other day. i hope the rain didnt warm the water temp up to much..~fm~


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Will make a field observation & field report today (Saturday) to let everyone know the conditions. Yesterday, Friday, 12/6 ice was sporadic:

East End: Palm/Saxe Rd: 60% locked ice
Congress Lake Rd (CLR): 30% thin, bay ice
Rt 43 Boathouse side (East Side) 20% Ice
Rt 43 West Side: Partial Bay ice, Mostly Open Water
Lansinger Rd: Mostly Open Water


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Mogadore is wide open fellas. Just shot some ducks out there this a.m. A low of ten degrees tonight might kick of the ice season.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Saturday 12/7. 12:45PM 

NOT MUCH CHANGE IN ICE FORMATION FROM FRIDAY.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

haven't had a chance to check ice or even work on my gear! im off the next couple of days and hoping there ice in the next couple weeks!!! glad to see some old friends on here still talking about ice!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

I was surprised to see ponds froze over on my way in to work today, its only been cold again for 1 day.


----------

